# [SOLVED] File not Found &amp; cannot delete



## kami205 (Jan 10, 2009)

Theres a file on my desktop with a special character in it ☆ <-- that one. For some reason when I try to delete it an error pops up saying that "This is no longer in C:Users\username\Desktop. Verify the item's location and try again." I've rebooted multiple times, cleaned my registry, and booted in safe mode but it still won't delete. The file size also says 0 bytes. I'm pretty sure I would need to use a command prompt to delete it but i have no idea how to do it so can anyone post step by step ways for using the cmd to delete it pls? Thanks in advance.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: File not Found & cannot delete*

Have you tried renaming the file and deleting it (click to select, then press F2)? If it doesn't work either, chances are it probably won't work in the command prompt either.


----------



## ChillyElmo (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: File not Found & cannot delete*

try moving the file to your documents folder or maybe dragging it into the recycle bin and see if that gets rid of it.


----------



## kami205 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: File not Found & cannot delete*

Hey sry for being late in replying but i have done all those things and it still won't go away. I guess it's not a big deal but its an EXTREME annoyance that i would like gone (an itch that never goes away ). So if anyone has anymore suggestions please tell me. The special symbol looks like a star.


----------



## kami205 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: File not Found & cannot delete*

bump any suggestions?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: File not Found & cannot delete*

Try Unlocker:
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/

Download and install it. The program is freeware. Once installed, right click the file and select 'Unlocker'. If the file is locked by another process, a window will popup telling you what is locking it. You can either post back to let us know more details or you can attempt to unlock it then delete it. To do that, choose 'delete' from the drop down menu and then select 'Unlock All' and it will tell you if if has been successful or not...you may need to reboot.

Are you able to check the files Properties for any clues on where it came from?


----------



## kami205 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: File not Found & cannot delete*

Thx for all the suggestions! I was able to delete it after renaming it in the 7zip browser window. No matter what i tried it just wouldnt rename/delete/move in my desktop. I think it was the special symbol that was preventing me from doing anything with it. Oh and the file was a 7zip file. Again thx for all your help guys =D.


----------

